# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX تنويهات : اجابات حول الاصدار الجديد v3.4 revision 2.0 ودعم بوكس ام اكس الجديد MXBOX

## مصطفى محمود

*بعد انتظار طويل قام فريق الام اكس كي اخيرا باصدار البوكس الخاص بهم*  *سنرد هنا على التساؤلات المتوقعة حول البوكس الجديد والام اكس كي القديم:*  *ماذا عن الام اكس كي القديم؟*  *الام اكس كي القديم يعمل كما هو*   *هل سيستمر دعمه ام لا؟*  *باذن الله دعمه مسستمر*  *هل البرنامج واحد ام مختلف؟* *البرنامج واحد والتحديثات القادمه ستعمل على القديم والجديد*  *هل يمكننى نقل الكارت القديم داخل البوكس الجديد؟* *نعم , البوكس الجديد مصمم بفتحه خارجيه لسهولة ازالة وتركيب الكارت انظر الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *هل يمكننى شراء البوكس بدون كارت؟* *البوكس سيكون متوفر بكارت وبدون كارت ليتلائم مع ظروف العملاء*  *ما هو سعر البوكس؟* *سيتم الاعلان عن الاسعار للبوكس بكارت او بدون فور وصوله* *وسيكون السعر مناسب باذن الله*  *هل مازال البرنامج يدعم باقى البوكسات مثل الجاف والتورنيدو؟* *نعم مازال يعمل على باقى البوكسات جاف وتورنيدو وتربو وام تي بوكس*  *ماذا ساستفيد من شراء ام اكس بوكس؟* *معظم العملاء لديهم التورنيدو بوكس ويواجهون مشكلة انه لا يدعم تفليش الاجهزة الحديثه للنوكيا الا عن طريق ام اكس يو اس بي* *لذا تم تصنيع ام اكس بوكس ليكون واجهة تفليش ثابته وسريعه وتدعم تفليش الاجهزة الحديثه باذن الله*   *هل ساحتاج اكتيفيشن مع شراء البوكس بدون كارت؟* *الاصدار الجديد يحتاج كريديت او اكتيفيت مع واجهة بلاك بيري فقط*  *لذا مع النوكيا لن تحتاج الى اكتيفيت*   *ما الجديد بالاصدار v3.4 revision 2.0؟*  *أهم ما تم اضافته هو جعل كل عمليات النوكيا بدون سيرفر*     *SX4AUTH,SD REPAIR,SIMLOCK REPAIR,* *NCK CALC,SL3 HASH CALC and SL3 NCK CALC*  *خاصية تحديد و عرض نوع السيم لوك في تفاصيل التشييك* *تم تحديث وتحسين فك الشفرة لـ SL3 عن طريق brute force*  *تحديثات اخرى كثيرة خاصة باجهزة سي دي ام ايه**CDMA*    *اخيرا يمكنكم تحميل الاصدار الجديد من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     
[img3]http://www.mx-key.org/manolecake.JPG[/img3]

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك طرجمة رائعة  مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## walidmom

جزاك الله كل خير مع متمنياتنا لك بالتوفيق و التألق الدائم

----------


## walidmom

الرابط غير شغال أخي

----------


## said aghbala

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## anoaranoar

مشكورين

----------

